# HS Football Game



## duccao (Nov 7, 2010)

DCAO5339 by duccao, on Flickr




DCAO5367 by duccao, on Flickr




DCAO5548 by duccao, on Flickr

One thing that still bothers me is when shooting two teams of opposite color and in order to fully expose the black uniform, the white ones get a little blown out. Anybody have any tips?


----------



## JRSJ (Nov 8, 2010)

This might be able to help, I run into the same situation with white wedding dresses and black tuxes. I'll assume you're shooting RAW, and can use the Recovery/Fill Light sliders to help fine tune the final exposure.

Spot meter the black uniform, and then the white one, and count the stops in between. Depending on the lighting in the stadium, you'll find they are usually 4 stops apart (As long as you don't meter from the shadows). Take a reading off the white uniform for your starting point, and_ overexpose_ *1.5 stops*. As long as they are 4 stops apart this will put the lighter uniform safely inside the right edge of the histogram, and the darker just past the left edge of the histogram.

Thats always worked for me. I look forward to seeing your next set


----------



## ragmanjin (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the problem mostly lies in the fact that you lose a lot of the sensor's dynamic range when you're at higher ISOs. I'm not sure what gear you're using, but if it's possible to get a faster lens so you can drop the ISO, that might make more difference than where you're pointing the spot meter.
Just a thought.
-Raj


----------

